# M.2 Genie RAID Setup



## MSIToWi (27. April 2016)

M.2 SSDs mit PCIe-Anbindung und NVMe werden so langsam erschwinglich und sorgen im System für den derzeit schnellsten Datentransfer. MSI Motherboards der Enthusiast-Serie unterstützen sogar zwei M.2 Steckplätze mit PCIe 3.0 x4 Support und ermöglichen damit den RAID 0 Verbund von zwei ultraschnellen M.2 SSDs. 
Das Standardverfahren für das RAID-Setup ist relativ umständlich und langwierig. Mit MSI M.2 Genie bietet sich jetzt eine einfache und schnelle Möglichkeit Dual M.2 SSDs im RAID-Verbund zu verbinden.
Und so geht das RAID 0-Setup mit M.2 Genie:
1)    M.2 Genie im BIOS aktivieren. Danach Reboot wobei das RST Remapping fertiggestellt wird
2)    RAID-Modus-Selektion
3)    Auswahl der eingebundenen Drives
4)    Volumenerstellung
5)    Reboot
6)    Installation des Betriebssystems und fertig
Dual 256GB M.2 SSD's im RAID 0 sind Schneller al seine Single-M.2 SSD mit 512GB. Spiele/Map Ladezeiten verkürzen sich und – eine schnelle Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt - Lags bei 4K Games gehören der Vergangenheit an.
Hier gibt’s das Info-Video zum RAID –Setup mit M.2-Genie im Vergleich zum Standardverfahren:
MSI M.2 Genie - YouTube
Diese MSI Motherboards unterstützen zwei M.2 SSDS und M.2 Genie:
Z170A-G45 GAMING
Z170A GAMING M5
Z170A GAMING M7
Z170A GAMING M9 ACK
Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION


----------

